# Reparando fuente alimentación de Sinto-Amplificador Inter hi fi stereo 30



## Bleny (Jul 27, 2014)

Estoy reparando un viejo radio amplificador que tenia la fuente de alimentación destrozada, un diodo muerto otro quemado, le faltaba un condensador y el otro tiene mala pinta una pista rota circuito partido, y tengo unas dudas, es una fuente de alimentación partida, para saber si el amplificador estaba con vida y era solo la fuente, utilice un rectificador encapsulado KBL406 en vez de los diodos y dos condensadores mucho mas bajos de 470uf los originales de 4000uf , se enciende la radio funciona se siente un leve zumbido bueno supongo que eso sera por los condensadores, pero lo que me preocupa es que unos 2 transistores D42C5 se recalientan mucho no se si sera normal o sera por el rectificador o por los condensadores, esa la primera duda. Si le pongo unos de 4700uf abra problemas o mejor que sean iguales, si le pongo 2 de 2000uf en paralelo no abra problemas. 
Lo siento por lo largo que es


----------



## Dls (Jul 27, 2014)

Hola que tal bienvenido antes que nada

Preferiblemente usa los diodos del mismo numero y amperaje o un poco mayor pero nunca menor
al igual con los capacitores, del mismo o mayor voltaje y de microfaradios del mismo o un poco mayor y si puedes poner los capacitores en paralelo para que te de la capacitancia equivalente al original. Pero que los capacitores sean nuevos los 2, no pongas uno nuevo con otro viejo aunque sean del mismo voltaje y capacidad.
Si se calientan mucho los transistores, sacalos de la placa, y midelos a ver si en realidad andan bien y no estan malos o parcialmente dañados. y las resistencias cercanas



Saludos


----------



## Bleny (Jul 27, 2014)

Ups lo siento entro si decir ni hola. 
Muchas gracias por los consejos, los transistores los comprobare a ver como reacciona cunado tenga bien montada la fuente, uno de los diodos tiene los números borrados y el que era igual que es no esta y los otros  2 son F 111pongo una foto. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2014)

Foto del frente y dorso de la placa de la fuente por favor !


----------



## Bleny (Jul 28, 2014)

Gracias a ti DOSMETROS me dado cuneta de un error muy grave que eh cometido, había una pista partida por error en vez de ponerla donde era puse unos de los secundarios de 18v a tierra, se tendría de haber fundido el fusible pero me doy cuenta de que el fusible por dentro es un hilo de cable, ha hora los dos D42C5 tienen una temperatura normal, ha y dejo las fotos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok , o sea que quedó funcionando  Bien ahí .

No me gustan las soldaduras de la izquierda , abajo. 


Ver el archivo adjunto 114645

Saludos !


----------



## Bleny (Jul 28, 2014)

Ya esas ni las toque a sin es como estaba ya las repasare, lo malo a hora que lo pienso ya se por que se fundió la luz de dial 




De momento funciona bien, un leve ruido pero nada grave, cuando tenga las piezas ya subiré unas fotos, quiero hacer nuevo pcb para la fuente nunca he echo ninguno pero sera divertido,  pongo unas fotos de como es el radio amplificador y de como estaba cuando lo saque y después de una buena limpieza y unas mas de como es por dentro, ya se tengo de organizar mas los cables


----------



## Bleny (Jun 10, 2015)

Ya están puestos los condensadores creo que con unos meses de retraso o un año  , 
suena mucho mejor sin el zumbido y la radio suena de maravilla, 









diferencias de tamaños 





lo que me fijada es que un condensador esta para tirar o eso creo yo seguramente cambiare la pareja,es de 400uf 16V si le pongo uno condensador radial 470uf 16V no le pasa nada , 













el otro  me tiene un poco confundido que no se si cambiarlo es de 320uF 2,5V pero no se si es especial,el que es todo de aluminio,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2015)

Me alegro que la hayas sacado andando bien 

Todos esos capacitores electrolíticos están para jubilarse , o los medís o los cambias directamente 

No son especiales


----------



## Bleny (Jun 10, 2015)

Lo malo es con los valores que son estándares de hace 30 años o mas , el de 400uf estaba pensado poner uno de 470uf , el de 320uf uno de 330uf, lo malo es el 250uf que le pongo otro de 330uf o ponerlos en paralelo con el inconveniente del espacio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2015)

Si , no te hagas tanto drama , ponele 220uF o 330uF , lo que te quede más cómodo. Los electrolíticos pueden tener hasta +- 20% de su valor impreso.

A veces se les pone un spaguetti o tubito de plástico quitado de un cable en cada pata , de manera de poder acomodarlos mejor.

Me refiero a cuando se cambian radiales por axiales


----------



## Bleny (Jun 10, 2015)

Ya pero igual mente me preocupa que me equivoque y que sean vitales esos valores y, al ponerle otros falle, por eso pregunto. 

Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2015)

Por eso te digo que en aquella época los electrolíticos eran de +- 20% , entonces 270 podía oscilar entre 225 y 324 . . . 

Había capacitores Philips de 125 uF y de 160 uF


----------



## miguelus (Jun 10, 2015)

Buenas tardes.

Tranquilízate, como te comenta dosmetros, los Condensadores Electrolíticos tienen tolerancias muy altas (o más) .
El hecho de poner valores distintos no hará que algo no funcione.

Sal U2


----------



## Bleny (Jun 10, 2015)

Menudas tolerancias, espero que cuando la cambie note diferencia  pero igual mente tiene un buen sonido al menos para mi , yo que me quería poner a escucharlo un rato  despues de a ver visto ese condensador mejor no, no vaya ser que pete y se lleve algo por delante


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2015)

Sería una lástima 

Ver el archivo adjunto 114663

Semana 45 del año 79


----------



## Bleny (Jun 10, 2015)

Menuda sorpresa no sabia que ponía el año y semanas, yo ha este amplificador le tengo mucho cariño era de mi padre que falleció y yo de pequeño lo escuchaba mucho, llevaba mucho tiempo sin funcionar, ya que el no lo podía arreglar por enfermedad y yo era muy pequeño y no sabia nada


----------



## Bleny (Jun 11, 2015)

Hoy eh sacado los viejos pensaba pasarme hoy por la tienda ya que tenia de buscar otros componentes, pero al final no pudo ser, 

eh sacado los de un lado realmente uno estaba fatal visto de cerca se aprecia bien que estuvo soltando liquido en algún momento de su vida si hasta el plástico que le cubre esta estirado dejando una franja blanca, mañana con suerte me pillare los nuevos, 












lo difícil es donde va el condensador axial que esta tumbado poner uno normal espero que lleguen las patas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2015)

Para el capacitor tumbado , probá despatarrár al nuevo a ver si llega , quedaría parado mas o menos en el medio ; la otra opción es utilizar una de las perforaciones , hacer una perforación nueva y emparchar por debajo


----------



## Gatxan (Jun 12, 2015)

Enhorabuena Bleny por recuperar este pedacito de historia de la electrónica. Por mis manos pasó uno igualito allá por el 1995, era de mi tio, que lo sacó a su vez de una tienda de cosas de segunda mano. 
Lo que me tocó reparar era que unos de los canales tenía un exceso de consumo debido a un transistor de potencia en cortocircuito. Usaba la extraña combinación de NPN de silicio 2N3055 junto con un "complementario" PNP de *Germanio AL103*. Lo que petó fue el de germanio, que lo sustituí por un MJ2955. 
Años después se quemó el restante AL103 del otro canal, pero ya mi tio se deshizo del sinto-amplificador Inter... lástima.


----------



## Bleny (Jun 12, 2015)

Gatxan dijo:


> Enhorabuena Bleny por recuperar este pedacito de historia de la electrónica. Por mis manos pasó uno igualito allá por el 1995, era de mi tio, que lo sacó a su vez de una tienda de cosas de segunda mano.
> Lo que me tocó reparar era que unos de los canales tenía un exceso de consumo debido a un transistor de potencia en cortocircuito. Usaba la extraña combinación de NPN de silicio 2N3055 junto con un "complementario" PNP de *Germanio AL103*. Lo que petó fue el de germanio, que lo sustituí por un MJ2955.
> Años después se quemó el restante AL103 del otro canal, pero ya mi tio se deshizo del sinto-amplificador Inter... lástima.



Seguro que el transistor de potencia eran los D42C5 se calientan que da miedo, lo malo es que no se si es su temperatura normal 



ya tengo todos los condensadores de esa placa cambiados, pregunte si tenían condensadores axiales y solo tenían 2 de 250 uF lo curioso es que son de la misma marca de los antiguos, pero mas pequeños,y un rollo de estaño nuevo para acompañar  














ya en su sitio, lo bueno de el axial es que no tengo de hacer modificaciones en la placa queda perfecto









la prueba funciona todo bien incluso mejorando un poco 






la anécdota es que cuando fui a atornilla el modulo en su sitio lo pruebo y se sentía un desagradable zumbido, miro no veo cables pillados ni sueltos, le saco lo miro y es que eh dejado la patas muy largas y cuando pongo los tornillos tocaba


----------



## Bleny (Jun 13, 2015)

Hoy eh probado con los 2 altavoces sus antiguos compañeros, ya que lo estuve probando con los auriculares, y con 2 altavoces de coche en serie, 








el problema es que suena mal cuando le meto volumen o bajos en un principio cuando los probé con los altavoces de coche pensaba que era por que no tenia corte de frecuencia y se saturaba pero no es por eso, es como si no tuviera fuerza por que cuando lo desconecto uno se satura a mas volumen

creo que empezare por probar los  D42C5  y demas


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jun 13, 2015)

Ver el archivo adjunto 114645


No se si llego tarde.
Me parece que ese cable amarillo que hace de pista, debe ir conectado justo abajo, si la vista no me falla


----------



## Bleny (Jun 13, 2015)

No eso fue un error mio que lo digo mas arriba, lo que hay es una marca es por que sobre calentó el cable y parece que tenga una pista pero es solo la marca del cable recalentado, pero gracias igual mente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2015)

Bleny dijo:


> el problema es que suena mal cuando le meto volumen o bajos



Parecería un clásico problema de capacitores de fuente . . . no les da el cuero 

 O un díodo abierto del puente rectificador . . .


----------



## Bleny (Jun 13, 2015)

El puente rectificador es un KBL406 , no creo que sea por la polaridad del puente si estuviera mal no funcionaria verdad, y los condensadores son todos nuevos



Creo que ya tengo el culpable el mj2955 que mide un 640ohm pero lo raro es que des pues mide 570 ohm que raro no, por que si fueran 570ohm  seria normal o muy alto, eso o que mi multimetro esta para jubilar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2015)

<modo-off-topic>


Bleny dijo:


> ... y parece que tenga una pista *pero es solo la maraca del cable **recalentado*, pero gracias igual mente


    
Pobre cable!!! No lo tratés así...
</modo-off-topic>


----------



## Bleny (Jun 13, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> <modo-off-topic>
> 
> 
> Pobre cable!!! No lo tratés así...
> </modo-off-topic>





Y lo que es peor eh perdido toda la tarde entera por culpa del maldito multimetro que me daba falsas lecturas, y tengo de revisarlo todo de nuevo:cabezon::cabezon: , ya me pongo a descansar


----------



## Bleny (Jun 13, 2015)

Bueno pues al final acabe revisando todos los transistores TO-3  otra vez ,tenia todos una resistencia de unos 560 ohm aprox, los D42C5 no hay ninguno corto,  tiene una resistencia en cada pata de
el primero 626 ohm 622 ohm
el segundo  621 ohm  616 ohm

tengo de comprobar el puente rectificador probar uno nuevo o hacerlos de diodos.


----------



## Bleny (Jun 13, 2015)

Después de tantos problemas y dolores de cabeza y un café,

ya encontrado el problema era la entrada de 220V AC del transformador que tenia el cable partido hacia contacto pero cuando le exige mas potencia fallaba, pero no estaré seguro asta que lo pueda probar con los altavoces,  ya que es la 1:42 de la noche, como lo ponga me matan


----------



## Bleny (Jun 14, 2015)

Vuelvo a proba un poco mejor pero igual, cambie el puente de diodos, como dijo Dosmetros que podía ser lo cambie, le da un poco mas de juego al volumen pero sigue fallando, que frustración y la sensación de haber perdido el tiempo


----------



## Bleny (Jun 14, 2015)

Otro problema mas a hora un canal se siente mas flojo que otro no y no se siente muy bien estoy en blanco lo único que no he comprobado son  los transistores pequeños de la placa y los que están conectados ah un potenciometro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2015)

Paciencia , probaste con el balance de a un canal solo ?


----------



## Bleny (Jun 14, 2015)

He probado con el balance se siente mas flojo uno que el otro incluso si lo calibro no se siente igual de bien que el otro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2015)

Bueno , pero que pasa si al que suena bien lo ponés fuerte ? Bien fuerte  !?

 ¿ Cómo suena ?


----------



## Bleny (Jun 14, 2015)

Ya encontrado ese fallo era el maldito potenciometro de los agudos mira que le dado varias veces apretado un poco y vuelve a funcionar, me esta poniendo a prueba :cabezon:, pero me quedo mas tranquilo que solo fuera eso, 

Tengo de cambiarlos algún día pero después de decirme el de la tienda que serán la ostia de caros y raros de encontrar .si no recuerdo mal los poteciametros eran como estos :







Ya se por que no encontré el fallo antes el pote de balance también fallaba es decir que aunque uno se pusiera bien si el otro no la hacia no sonaba bien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2015)

Los potenciómetros se pueden limpiar y a veces mejoran bastante , usá el Buscador que se trató varias veces


----------



## Bleny (Jun 15, 2015)

Los potenciómetros todos limpios como sino tuvieran mas 30 años, un poco de lija de agua y como nuevos, pero sigo con el mismo fallo de antes, el de no poder poner los 2 altavoces por que se siente ruido al subir el volumen,

echo una grabación para que sintáis el ruido que hace cuando intento subir volumen con los 2 altavoces, en la grabación cuando sintáis que cae algo es que desconecto el cable de un altavoz y subo el volumen, si puede con uno pero con 2 no


----------



## pandacba (Jun 15, 2015)

Hola Beny, en la misma prueba pero a la inversa es exactamente igual?


----------



## Bleny (Jun 15, 2015)

Creo que ya lo probé hacia lo mismo independientemente del canal que conecte, mañana lo pruebo, otra vez


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2015)

No dije de limpiarlos por fuera  Eso sería solamente estético  

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...=FORID:10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=potenciometro+sucio

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...=http://www.forosdeelectronica.com/usercp.php

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...%2F%2Fwww.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fusercp.php


----------



## Bleny (Jun 15, 2015)

Yo no eh dicho que fuera por fuera,por dentro hombre por dentro ,


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 15, 2015)

Buenas, acabo de leer lo de la lija de agua y no lo entiendo muy bien. Espero que haya sido para el contacto del cursor, por que si no adios potenciómetro. Ya hace años que aprendí que la lija es (como decimos por aquí) pan "pa" hoy, hambre "pa" mañana. 
Al lijar los contactos, sea de potenciómetro o de cualquier otro elemento, terminamos de quitar el recubrimiento y se foguea antes, en cambio si lo limpiamos con goma de borrar bolígrafos o algodón májico no se daña y se quedan como la patena.
Saludos


----------



## Bleny (Jun 15, 2015)

Poco recubrimiento tendría ya por que no era suciedad es desgaste, le di con lija para igualar un poco, por que ya tenia surcos de desgaste, una cosa es limpiar si es desgaste dudo que hagas nada con una goma, o pude que si yo la vaya fastidiado, ya digo que es lija de grano muy muy fino pero lo echo echo esta


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 15, 2015)

Mientras escribía contestabas a Dosmetros y no había visto las fotos. Un poco gastados sí están si. 
La goma es la de borrar tinta, que rasca lo suficiente pero sin dañar. Un compañero las cortaba en láminas finitas para los contactos de los relés, la típica goma mitad grisazulado (tinta) y mitad blanca (Normal).


No entiendo esa filosofía de las tiendas de electrónica, de no tener o no querer conseguir componentes que se usan. La última vez que pedí un potenciómetro logaritmico me dijero que ahora se ponen lineales porque ya no los suministran. Otras veces me dicen que eso hace tiempo que no se suministra, te vas a una ferretería y lo tienen. Creo que no quieren trabajar y se tiran piedras a su tejado. 

Nota para los Moderadores: A partir de ahora trataré de poner mis desvaríos, batallitas explicativas o "fueras de lugar" algo separado, por si quieren hacer limpieza. 

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2015)

Te recomiendo usar poquitines ínfimos de grasa grafitada , primero pasarle lápiz *10B* por la pista de carbón y la metálica y luego la grasa grafitada que evitará se oxide y mejorará el deslizamiento. No aconsejo usar grasa en la parte plástica


----------



## Bleny (Jun 15, 2015)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Mientras escribía contestabas a Dosmetros y no había visto las fotos. Un poco gastados sí están si.
> La goma es la de borrar tinta, que rasca lo suficiente pero sin dañar. Un compañero las cortaba en láminas finitas para los contactos de los relés, la típica goma mitad grisazulado (tinta) y mitad blanca (Normal).
> 
> 
> ...


Yo a lo mejor me lo compraría en Internet pero lo que me mata siempre son los exagerado costes de envió,de tiendas de españa, después compras una cosa de china que viene de la otra parte del mundo y no te cobran, otros dirán si solo son 6€ o 7€ de gasto de envió, pero  pienso la cantidad de componentes o cualquier cosa que puedo comprar por 6€ o 7€, se me quitan las ganas.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te recomiendo usar poquitines ínfimos de grasa grafitada , primero pasarle lápiz *10B* por la pista de carbón y la metálica y luego la grasa grafitada que evitará se oxide y mejorará el deslizamiento. No aconsejo usar grasa en la parte plástica



Pero la grasa echa con grafito no sera conductora metiendo mas ruido


----------



## pppppo (Jun 16, 2015)

La perdida y vuelta de contacto es la que origina el ruido, por eso lo que te sugieren.


----------



## Bleny (Jun 16, 2015)

Probando con el canal derecho suena bien si pongo todo el balance al máximo a ese, si lo dejo en el centro suena con ruido, probando los mismo pero en el canal izquierdo aunque ponga balance al máximo en ese canal hace ruido, dejo unas grabaciones,  y ya es casualidad que suena la misma canción que la ultima vez

Probando con el canal derecho suena bien si pongo todo el balance al máximo a ese, si lo dejo en el centro suena con ruido, probando los mismo pero en el canal izquierdo aunque ponga balance al máximo en ese canal hace ruido, dejo unas grabaciones,  y ya es casualidad que suena la misma canción que la ultima vez





pppppo dijo:


> La perdida y vuelta de contacto es la que origina el ruido, por eso lo que te sugieren.


Ese ruido no creo que fuera por el potenciómetro, es mas bien falta fuerza de como si intentara exigir mas y no pudiera


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 16, 2015)

A mí me suena a altavoz "tocado" o condensador, aunque habrá que confiar mas en el oido de los foreros que llevan años reparando y diseñando amplificadores.

Respecto a los potenciómetros yo he solucionado alguno e incluso pulsadores o resistencias impresas, repasando con un lápiz blando (como indica DOSMETROS). Lo de la grasa, la buscaré y lo pondré en práctica.


----------



## Bleny (Jun 16, 2015)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> A mí me suena a altavoz "tocado" o condensador, aunque habrá que confiar mas en el oido de los foreros que llevan años reparando y diseñando amplificadores.
> 
> Respecto a los potenciómetros yo he solucionado alguno e incluso pulsadores o resistencias impresas, repasando con un lápiz blando (como indica DOSMETROS). Lo de la grasa, la buscaré y lo pondré en práctica.



Los altavoces no son en otro equipo funciona bien y con otros altavoces hace lo mismo,tengo de probarlo yo también algún día lo del lápiz y la grasa de momento no tengo


----------



## Bleny (Jun 18, 2015)

Al final acabe revisando todos los pequeños transistores , todos parecen estar bien, lo único que encontrado que fallan son los potenciómetros de ajuste de canal, no funcionaban bien, intente limpiarlos pero sigen fallando, tengo comprar  unos nuevos, lo malo sera como ajustarlos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2015)

Presets de dos patas no vas a conseguir , si de tres patas , y calibrarlo es facil , no te asustes.


----------



## Bleny (Jun 18, 2015)

No se aprecia en la foto pero es de 3


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2015)

Ahhhhhh , los que tienen la tercera pata arriba , Ok


----------



## Bleny (Jun 18, 2015)

Otra foto que si se ve bien


----------



## Bleny (Jun 19, 2015)

Que tipo de Preset seria recomendable, uno que sea lo mas parecido al original o no me tengo de preocupar mientras sea del mismo valor, el original pone por detrás 50 supongo que sera 50k no creo que sea 50 ohm


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2015)

Vas a tener que medirlo entre las dos patas iguales , desconectado.

Podrias poner multivuelta que se ensucian menos :


----------



## pandacba (Jun 19, 2015)

Lo importante es que sea del mismo valor Blenny


----------



## Bleny (Jun 19, 2015)

Cuando me traigan las piezas que me faltan en la tienda de electrónica me pasare a ver que preset tienen que me puedan valer.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vas a tener que medirlo entre las dos patas iguales , desconectado.


 
Ya lo intente medir pero como el fallo esta en el remache que unen las patas no para subir y bajar los valores ,hace como mal contacto

Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2015)

Medilo en el carbón al lado del remache


----------



## Bleny (Jun 19, 2015)

Gracias lo pondré aprueba a ver que saco ya comentare que tal fue


----------



## Bleny (Jun 19, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Medilo en el carbón al lado del remache



Como mas dicho eh medido en el carbón meda unos 16 k, supongo que lo suyo seria un preset de 20k, probare sacar el otro por si acaso lo mediré por si varían mucho de uno a otro, pero lo que me parece raro es que ponga 50 por detrás.


----------



## Gatxan (Jun 19, 2015)

También existieron de 50 Ohms. Comparalo con el del otro canal, a ver que sale.

Saludos


----------



## Bleny (Jun 19, 2015)

Bueno os comento después de medir el otro como no me fiaba de la primera lectura de 16k limpie con un poco de lija de agua el carboncillo y alcohol y un bastoncillo volví a medir, me dio 848 ohm , y el otro 138 ohm de este ultimo es del que me fió mas ya que después de una limpieza no parece que falle, en cambio el otro parece que este hasta algo quemado.






Puede ser que los 2 estén desvalorizados y sean de 50 ohm los 2, pero ya habrá de presets de 50ohm hoy en día, 

por que si le pongo una resistencia en paralelo al preset valdrá para bajar también el valor de la resistencia o no es recomendable hacer eso


----------



## Bleny (Jun 19, 2015)

Al final no se de que valor comprarlo me deja con mas dudas, si de  50 ohm o de mas como no parecen que marquen un valor muy claro, vosotros que haríais.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 19, 2015)

Los valores standard cercanos, serían 820 para el de 848, y 120 para el de 138.

Dificilmente bajen la resistencia, *en cambio subirla....*....


----------



## Bleny (Jun 19, 2015)

Pero lo malo es que se suponen que son idénticos, lo que no se es si los dos están desvalorizados es decir que si están rotos y son de 50 ohm y al estar rotos marcan mas de 50 ohm esa la gran duda que tengo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2015)

Si detras dicen 50 Ohms , pues son 50 Ohms


----------



## Bleny (Jun 20, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si detras dicen 50 Ohms , pues son 50 Ohms



Pues si pone 50 sera sera 50 ohm, mientras no salga humo de ningún sitio, con lo que me cuesta decidirme por un preset mejor que no se queme otra cosa


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 20, 2015)

En el peor de los casos y mas si es un potenciometro nuevo, saldra humo del pote no de otro lado!
A veces ayudaba deformar el cursor para que comience a recorrer la pista por otro lado! 
puedes comprar uno de 50 y uno de 200...  aunque... no son baratos 

Saludos!


----------



## Bleny (Jun 20, 2015)

shevchenko dijo:


> En el peor de los casos y mas si es un potenciometro nuevo, saldra humo del pote no de otro lado!
> A veces ayudaba deformar el cursor para que comience a recorrer la pista por otro lado!
> puedes comprar uno de 50 y uno de 200...  aunque... no son baratos
> 
> Saludos!



Cuando has dicho que no son baratos mas matado por dentro


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Jun 20, 2015)

No te asustes amigo, una resistencia ajustable de 50 ohm lineal como la que he visto en la foto cuesta  15 céntimos de euro aqui en europa., que al cambio será algo menos que 15 centavos de dolar usa. Con lo que cuesta aquí una cerveza te compras 8 resistencias ajustables como esa. Bueno quizás mejores porque las nuevas vienen encapsuladas en plástico y quedan protegidas las pistas de carbón.

Me temo que no te están informando bien.  Echa un vistazo por Google y podrás ver los precios por tu zona.
Ánimo y suerte con tu restauración.


----------



## Bleny (Jun 20, 2015)

Si yo lo miro pero cada tienda es un mundo, a lo mucho creo que saldrán 0.20 céntimos ,pero con la mala suerte que tengo seguro que después vale 1€


----------



## Bleny (Jun 25, 2015)

Buena hoy estado por la tienda de electrónica de comprando los materiales para la reparación,
y viendo como volaban mi billetitos, en un cuantos accesorios, ya tengo el PCB virgen para hacer el circuito de la fuente que estaba bastante destrozada,  ya lo comentaba mas arriba que esta pegado con pegamento y puentes y mas puentes, también he comprado unos preset de 50 ohm azules que son mas pequeños y otros mas grandes que seria lo ideal en tamaño pero son de 100ohm.


----------



## Bleny (Jun 25, 2015)

Ya están instalados no lo encendido por precaución, lo pruebo o ¿no?, a hora es cuando no tengo ni idea de como ajustarlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2015)

- Primero ponele la lámpara de 60 Watts de las antiguas en serie con la alimentación.

-Te aseguraste cual es la pata del medio de ese preset ?

- ¿ De que valor son las resistencias cerámicas en serie con los emisores de los transistores de salida ?


----------



## Bleny (Jun 25, 2015)

Tengo de buscar los cables a hora lo montare, si me asegure de que cual es el pin central lo puse al mínimo el preset,  la resistencia si no me equivoco es de 100ohm.



Ya tengo echo el cable con la bombilla para enchufarlo en serie, solo le falta el cartel de peligro,  lo enchufo o espero


----------



## Bleny (Jun 25, 2015)

Eh probado a encenderlo con la bombilla en serie y la bombilla enciende muy floja, supongo que eso es que todo esta bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2015)

Si , es correcto  , el equipo debería sonar (mejor a poco volumen)


----------



## Bleny (Jun 25, 2015)

Con la bombilla en serie, con los altavoces puestos, o vale con los auriculares


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2015)

Sería lo mismo . . .  si ponés parlantes asegurate de no tener Dc en ellos


----------



## Bleny (Jun 25, 2015)

Antes de leer el mensaje de que midiera si había DC ya los probé sigue con el ruido cuando subo los graves o subo el volumen, he medido si hay DC cuando subo los graves con el volumen al mínimo
en el canal derecho hay 0.10 V subiendo los graves 0,28V,
en el canal izquierdo hay 0.08 V subiendo los graves 0,20V,
si subo el volumen oscila los numero como en AC


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2015)

Bleny dijo:


> en el canal derecho hay 0.10 V subiendo los graves 0,28V,
> en el canal izquierdo hay 0.08 V subiendo los graves 0,20V,
> si subo el volumen oscila los numero como en AC


 
Eso estaría mas o menos bien


----------



## Bleny (Jun 25, 2015)

Menos mal, ya estaba pensando en que tendría de medir hasta la ultima resistencia



Como lo tendría de ajustar, el ruido sera por que no esta ajustado


----------



## Bleny (Jun 26, 2015)

Me dijisteis que mirara de que valor era la resistencia cerámica que estaba en serie con el emisor eh mirado los transistores 2N3055 y el MJ2955 de un canal y ninguno tiene el emisor en serie con la resistencia cerámica,  pero si esta en serie el colectores de 2N3055 y el MJ2955, 

he mirado también unas resistencias de la que no me fió mucho ponen que son de 5.6/medidas dan un valor de 6.7,  la de otro canal es 5.6/medidas dan un valor de 6.1 , es por la tolerancia o eso ya es mucho


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2015)

Debería tener unas resistencias de 0,22 a 0,47 Ohms en serie con los emisores de los 2N3055 y el MJ2955.

Diagrama no tenés no ?

Podés poner unas buenas fotos del frente y dorso de una plaqueta de salida ?

Cuando medís resistencias de bajo valor , primero cortocircuitas el tester y recordás el valor que marca , luego se lo restás a la lectura (resistencia de los cables )


----------



## Bleny (Jun 26, 2015)

No tenia en cuenta la resistencia del cable no lo había pensado gracias, los valores serán   
6,3 ohm
5,7 ohm
no sera muy alto 6.3ohm , 5.7 ohm creo que entraría en tolerancia normal.

Mirando donde van los emisores y están conectados a una resistencia que creo que es de 0.33 Ohms no la sacado para medirla mejor pero tengo continuidad, por los colores sera una resistencia como es Naranja Naranja Plateado Blanco ,los cables azules son los emisores, no tengo el diagrama si no ya lo pondria.








He sacado la resistencia Naranja Naranja Plateado Blanco  mide 00.4 ohm eso no es muy poco, por que escala mas baja no tiene mi multimetro


----------



## Bleny (Jun 26, 2015)

Eh dibujado con paint  como van las resistencias por si sirve de algo es el resultado de no tener instalado el photoshop


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2015)

Una sola resistencia de 0,33 tiene ?

No tiene una cada transistor de salida ?


----------



## Bleny (Jun 27, 2015)

Si tiene 2 mira el dibujo  hay 2 de 0.33 son de color verde.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2015)

Estando el amplificador *ya tibio* debes regular el preset para tener 10 miliVolts en cada una de esas resistencias , o mejor medir las dos juntas de emisor a emisor y debes calibrar a 20 miliVolts


----------



## Bleny (Jun 27, 2015)

Que tengo de conectar ah tierra una extremo del tester y el otro donde? lo pongo donde se unen la 2 resistencia o a la entrada del emisor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2015)

Una punta a cada emisor y el tester seteado en 200 mili Volts  Volts DC o CD


----------



## Bleny (Jun 27, 2015)

Doy por echo que son los emisores de los transistores 2N3055 y el MJ2955 de un solo canal


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2015)

Seeeeeeeeeeee                                    .


----------



## Bleny (Jun 27, 2015)

Te cuento dosmetros , eh puesto en la escala 200m lo ajustado me marca 02.0 o tendría de marcar 20.0 , yo es que esa escala es la primera vez que la utilizo. 


Ya se que soy muy pesado y me gusta preguntar las cosas mil veces lo siento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2015)

Está rara la coma esa


----------



## Bleny (Jun 27, 2015)

Yo lo pongo como si fuera 20 pero  como ponía 02.0, el preset uno le tuve subir casi al máximo para llegar al 02.0 , en cambio con el otro con con un poco ya estaba a 02.0 ,pero sigue con el ruido tengo tendré de revisar los la placa de los potenciometros


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2015)

Tendrías que armar un cable para un Mp3 con un potenciómetro de volumen e ingresar directamente a las plaquetas de salida a ver que pasa . . .  cómo para detectar si el problema es del pre o del amplificador.

Lo del potenciómetro es porque el MP3 tiene 3 V de salida y el amplificador 300 mV de sensibilidad.


----------



## Bleny (Jun 27, 2015)

Ya por aquí es muy tarde y pruebas de sonido no puedo hacer, lo dejare todo preparado para mañana hacer las pruebas, muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## J2C (Jun 27, 2015)

.


 


Bleny dijo:


> Te cuento dosmetros , eh puesto en la escala 200m lo ajustado me marca 02.0 o tendría de marcar 20.0 , yo es que esa escala es la primera vez que la utilizo.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 131376
> 
> Ya se que soy muy pesado y me gusta preguntar las cosas mil veces lo siento.


 
Si bien no se observa la posición de la selectora:

Ver el archivo adjunto 131376

En uno igual que tuve del mismo color y supongo que esta en la escala de 200 mV por lo tanto esta indicando *2,0 mV* !!!!!, ojo al piojo !!!!!.




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Bleny (Jun 27, 2015)

Pues entonces??, creo que no poniendo el preset al máximo no consigo los 20.0 ,

tendría de sacar todo el modulo amplificador y alimentarlo por separado de todos lo demás elementos, por que si tiene algo que entra en conflicto por lo que sea no podre ajustarlo bien, a ver si me pongo, de momento tengo unas cuantas cosas que comprobar 

si esta en la escala 200m


----------



## J2C (Jun 27, 2015)

.

 
Bleny

Tomalo como experiencia para las próximas fotos que subas.

Todo lo que te ha comentado DosMetros es muy correcto pero si no le das buena información el ni nadie prodra adivinar   !!!!.

 Aparte que confiando cualquiera puede errar el camino de asesoramiento y/ó prueba.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Bleny (Jun 27, 2015)

Si yo estoy muy agradecido a dosmetros me esta ayudando mucho, toda información es útil, yo tengo mucha falta de experiencia, pero de momento creo que estoy avanzando bien, y lo que no sepa preguntare y buscare para sacarme de dudas, Y en un principio y iba poner esta ultima foto pero como salio algo desenfocada


----------



## Bleny (Jun 27, 2015)

Para aislarlo de otros fallos que pueda tener las demás partes lo conectado directo a la fuente, eh intentada calibrar con los prestes pero no cambia de valores, se queda en 04.5, mañana probare meterle alguna señal a ver como responde, lo que si me dado cuenta es que los D42C5 no levantan calor, sera los que regulan el voltaje de los demas modulos




Ver el archivo adjunto 114664


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2015)

Otra posibilidad es que esos presets regulen cero Volt en parlantes


----------



## Bleny (Jun 28, 2015)

Hola después de unas pruebas sonido poco útiles, he conseguido caras de infinito desprecio,
probé las medir las salidas de los altavoces con los módulo fuera salían 26V DC pero cuando lo conecto normal no pasa esto que raro, cuando inyectaba sonido en el canal sonaba pero cuando intente conectar los 2 a la vez metía ruido en un canal pero por separado parecía que funcionaban bien . 

Creo tomare unos días de descanso para despejar un poco, o eso digo yo después seguro que me pongo otra vez


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 28, 2015)

Buenas.


Bleny dijo:


> Hola después de unas pruebas sonido poco útiles, he conseguido caras de infinito desprecio,



Bienvenido al mundo de la Electrónica en casa .

Pregunta.. ¿cual es el modelo completo del aparato?, el que ponga en la pegatina o chapa. Es por ayudar buscando esquema.
Saludos


----------



## Bleny (Jun 28, 2015)

(B & B  10 0208 0) el modulo de los potenciometros ,el modulo amplificador pone (2341A )  (10 0231 0) en una chapa en el chasis pone Mod ASM388 Inter Electronica s.a , en el frontal la marca es Inter hi fi stereo 30, tengo de cabiar 2 condensadores electrolíticos que quedan yo ya no me fió de ninguno 




(




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Otra posibilidad es que esos presets regulen cero Volt en parlantes


Lo tendré comprobar a hora lo tengo todo medio desmontado


----------



## Bleny (Jun 29, 2015)

Yo no descanso ,cambie los dos condensadores del preamplificador de radio creo que sonido mas limpio, pero igual con el ruido al subir el volumen, 

lo que no entiendo dosmetros cuando lo intento ajustar por que no llego ha los 20.0, de ajustar si que ajusta pero no llega, los presets no los pongo al máximo por miedo, pero creo que ni poniéndolos al máximo llegara, si ya le cuesta llegar a 02.0, lo probé pero no regula la salida de voltaje de los altavoces, 

he medido otra vez los los MJ2955, es normal que haya tampoco diferencia entre el emisor y colector 

Colector 568
Emisor 566

Colector 560
Emisor 562


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2015)

No adivino que estás midiendo 

Deberías medir con cuidado Voltaje dc entre emisores y bases (debería andar por los 0,654 Vdc )


----------



## Bleny (Jun 29, 2015)

Si te refieres a los de los MJ2955 son los valores que mido con el transistores fuera, mido los valores que dan el emisor y el colector.

Colector 568 ohm
Emisor 566 ohm

Colector 560 ohm
Emisor 562 ohm


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2015)

Medidos contra un satélite o contra su base ? adivinando ¿


----------



## Bleny (Jun 29, 2015)

Doy  por echo que si ya esta la base localizada solo puedo medir el colector y el emisor si no estaría en corto.


----------



## Bleny (Jun 29, 2015)

Otra cosa que ya no me acordaba, todas las resistencia que están en serie con el emisor yo digo que son de 0.44 por la linea de colores, pero realmente tengo continuidad en todas ellas realmente sera una resistencia, lo digo por que la ultima linea es de color blanca no coincide con ninguna tolerancia que yo conozca,lo comente la ultima vez pero se me olvido

Ver el archivo adjunto 131329


----------



## miguelus (Jun 30, 2015)

Buenos días Bleny.

Esas Resistencias de la última foto son de 0.33Ω y con tolerancia del 20%,  la potencia es de 1/2 vatio. Las fabricaba la casa Piher, en aquella época eran la únicas que se vendían en España.

Humildemente creo que te estás yendo por los "Cerros de Úbeda" en tu intento de reparación.

Ten en cuenta que estás tratando de establecer cierto grado de amistad con un equipo fabricado en los años 70, además, ese equipo no era, precisamente, un equipo de Alta Gama, no esperes gran cosa de el.

Aunque ya se ha comentado en otra parte de este hilo, te recuerdo que las Resistencias jamás bajan de valor, siempre aumentan.

Para medir Resistencias, es recomendable (lease* indispensble*), desconectar al menos una de sus patas.

En cuanto a lo que comentas acerca del ruido de fondo... ¿Te has parado a pensar que quizás es al inherente al equipo?.

¿Qué tipo de ruido es?.... ruido de 100hz, ruido tipo fritura

Ese ruido, ¿Está en ambos canales?

Para reparar un equipo, no es buena praxis empezar a cambiar sin ton ni son componentes.

En cuanto a cambiar Condensadores Electrolíticos si que me parece una buena idea y más en un equipo con ese grado de "ancianidad", pero hay que hacerlo uno por uno, y solamente seguir cuando estemos completamente seguros de que lo que estamos haciendo no está causando otras averías.

En cuanto a la distorsión que dices oír, se necesitaría un Generador de Audio y un Osciloscopio, con esta instrumentación básica, sería muy fácil deducir dónde está el problema, y más en un equipo Estereo, ya que siempre se dispone de otro canal con el que hacer comparaciones.

Suerte con tu Reparación/Modernización

Sal U2


----------



## Bleny (Jun 30, 2015)

Esas Resistencias de la última foto son de 0.33Ω y con tolerancia del 20%,  la potencia es de 1/2 vatio. Las fabricaba la casa Piher, en aquella época eran la únicas que se vendían en España.

*OK no tenia ni idea muchas gracias por la aclaracion*


Humildemente creo que te estás yendo por los "Cerros de Úbeda" en tu intento de reparación.

Ten en cuenta que estás tratando de establecer cierto grado de amistad con un equipo fabricado en los años 70, además, ese equipo no era, precisamente, un equipo de Alta Gama, no esperes gran cosa de el. 

*Mientras funcione bien* 


Aunque ya se ha comentado en otra parte de este hilo, te recuerdo que las Resistencias jamás bajan de valor, siempre aumentan.

*Tengo la manía de poner desvaloradas cuando lo que quiero decir es con el valor cambiado* 


Para medir Resistencias, es recomendable (lease* indispensble*), desconectar al menos una de sus patas. 

*Eso lo tengo claro desde ya hace mucho tiempo*


En cuanto a lo que comentas acerca del ruido de fondo... ¿Te has parado a pensar que quizás es al inherente al equipo?.

*No creo que un ruido fuerte cuando intentes subir el volumen sea normal*


¿Qué tipo de ruido es?.... ruido de 100hz, ruido tipo fritura

*Es mas bien pom pom pom cunado intento subir el volumen hay una grabación que subi*

Ese ruido, ¿Está en ambos canales?

*Si en los dos 
*
Para reparar un equipo, no es buena praxis empezar a cambiar sin ton ni son componentes.

*No estoy cambiando sin ton ni son cambie los condensadores por el mal aspecto de esto y no me equivocaba 2 de ellos estaban dañados.*

En cuanto a cambiar Condensadores Electrolíticos si que me parece una buena idea y más en un equipo con ese grado de "ancianidad", pero hay que hacerlo uno por uno, y solamente seguir cuando estemos completamente seguros de que lo que estamos haciendo no está causando otras averías.

*Lo tendré en cuenta 
*
En cuanto a la distorsión que dices oír, se necesitaría un Generador de Audio y un Osciloscopio, con esta instrumentación básica, sería muy fácil deducir dónde está el problema, y más en un equipo Estereo, ya que siempre se dispone de otro canal con el que hacer comparaciones.

*No dispongo de ninguno y tampoco sabría como utilizarlo*


----------



## Bleny (Jun 30, 2015)

Me estoy preparando para hacer PCB del transformador lo que no se si dejarle el en capsulado de puente de diodos o ponerle diodos, que diodos me recomendáis o le dejo con el puente en capsulado.


----------



## Bleny (Jul 1, 2015)

Al final me compre unos los diodos BY399, son mas gordos que unos normales, habrá inconvenientes si le pongo esos, como no sabia mas menos si aguantarían unos normales les pedí algo intermedio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2015)

Son rápidos de 3 A , pueden andar


----------



## Bleny (Jul 1, 2015)

Ya solo me faltaría conectores tipo regleta ya que el antiguo esta regular, no me gustaría hacer la placa para unos conectores que ya están muy deteriorados, que a la larga darán fallos.


----------



## Bleny (Jul 1, 2015)

He probado los nuevos diodos y funcionan perfectamente, lo que quiero es cambiar la potenciometros creo que sera muy difícil encontrar alguno que encaje y que sea de 500k, es lo que me molesta mas:cabezon:.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2015)

No creo que sean de 500 k  , que dicen detrás ?


----------



## Bleny (Jul 1, 2015)

No se si todos pero al menos uno de ellos si esta es una foto antigua


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Jul 2, 2015)

Parece que pone 500K y LOG, es logaritmico.


----------



## Bleny (Jul 2, 2015)

Aque no fuera logarítmico no creo que tenga problemas en eso ¿¿no??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2015)

Sip , 500 k Log , me parecía demasiado alto para un transistorizado,

Tendría que tratar de conseguir de 1 megOhm Lin y se le pone una resistencia en paralelo con dos patas (central y un extremo)


----------



## Bleny (Jul 2, 2015)

Esa tarde los mire todos son
500k logarítmico
250k logarítmico
150k lineal
150k lineal
no podían ser todos iguales no hno:


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Jul 3, 2015)

Seguro que no pueden ser todos iguales supongo que corresponden a:

volumen
balance
agudos
graves

Y ojo con el de balance, ya que en muchos casos suelen ser resistivos hasta la mitad del recorrido y con continuidad la otra mitad del recorrido, de forma inversa para cada canal.

Te aconsejo medir el antiguo antes de comprar los reemplazos.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Bleny (Jul 3, 2015)

Si ah si es
Volumen 	500k logarítmico
Balance	250k logarítmico
Agudos	150k lineal
Graves		150k lineal
comprobare lo que dices del balance gracias por el consejo, tendré de preguntar si me los pueden traer o si hay alguno pueda adaptar.


----------



## Bleny (Jul 8, 2015)

Estado ausente unos días por salud, comprobé el balance no tiene ninguna punto muerto en el centro, es potenciometro normal,el del volumen si que es un poco mas raro,

tiene otra pata central en mitad de lo que seria la resistencia o el carbón para que sea de un valor mas bajo, ya que no me explico muy bien pongo el esquema de como es


, y de si le podría poner una resistencia en en un potenciomtro normal para que sea como ese


----------



## miguelus (Jul 9, 2015)

Buenos días.

Ese tipo de Potenciómetro era muy habitual en el mando de Volumen, esa toma se llamaba "Toma Fisiológica", era para compensar la respuesa del oído, ya que a bajo volumen no responde igual que a Volumen alto (al menos eso dicen los Fisiólogos) 

Parece ser que a bajo Volumen, el oído tiene menos sensibilidad a los Bajos que cuando subimos el Volumen, en esa toma se ponía un Condensador y se compensaba ese efecto.

Los equipos de "Alt Gama " tenían un interruptor - Loudnes- que conectaba o desconectaba ese Condensador, pero si te olvidas de ese detalle y pones un Potenciómetro Logarítmico normal, no notarás nada.

Sal U2


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Jul 9, 2015)

Creo haber visto en alguna parte de este foro un tema donde se explica como sustituir un potenciómetro con punto central por uno normal.
Usa el buscador.

Saludos.


----------



## Bleny (Jul 9, 2015)

Tiene de ser logarítmico, yo creo que con uno lineal subir el volumen seria mas suave, tendría fallos si fuera lieneal. 

Encontré los modelos anteriores a este, lo malo es que no tienen el diagrama
http://www.doctsf.com/grandlivre/fiche.php?f_ref=32221&ori=ps
http://www.doctsf.com/grandlivre/fiche.php?ref=31524&variante=7&afficher_photos=1
http://www.doctsf.com/grandlivre/fiche.php?ref=32219&afficher_photos=1
http://www.doctsf.com/grandlivre/fiche.php?ref=32220&variante=1&afficher_photos=0


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 9, 2015)

Buenas.
No hubo suerte. Aunque me guardo la página que has posteado ,acabo de bajarme un esquema que llevaba meses buscando, es interesante para los que restauran aparatos.

http://www.doctsf.com/grandlivre/fiche.php?ref=32219&mode=fiche_membre&contrib=6731#fermer

Saludos y sigo buscando.

Edito: la direccion es de el ampli ASM388, lamentablemente sin esquema.


----------



## Bleny (Jul 9, 2015)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas.
> No hubo suerte. Aunque me guardo la página que has posteado ,acabo de bajarme un esquema que llevaba meses buscando, es interesante para los que restauran aparatos.
> 
> http://www.doctsf.com/grandlivre/fiche.php?ref=32219&mode=fiche_membre&contrib=6731#fermer
> ...



Me alegra que al menos te haya servido de algo


----------

